# Mangrove jacks!!



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey fellas,

I have canal access on the Gold Coast, Mermaid Waters area and I was just wondering if you guys have any tips on lures and soft plastics for jacks.... i have caught a few before on livies around the bundal area. Any tips would be greatly appreciated =)

Cheers, Brolans.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I like prawnstars and small hard bodies like lucky craft pointers and bevy shads.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

X2 on the prawnstars the jacks love em


----------

